# big bill (cheyenne) greaser- gothic.



## tony mullen (May 30, 2009)

anyone hear of big bill from the midlands , cheyenne .
gothic 1968 greaser. the two of us on the hoses on that 
tragic night of the fire. 

best wishes to all hands.
tony mullen.


----------



## Colgrace (Nov 14, 2006)

Wasn't on the Gothic meself but my mate, Brian Jordan, from Doncaster, was a greaser on Gothic when it caught fire, do you remember him?. Sadly he passed away a couple of years ago.


----------



## tony mullen (May 30, 2009)

hi col, yes I do remember brian, had a bit of a beard ,curly dark hair ,shortish and stocky quiet guy , there was three guys from that way , one from rotheram
forget his name and billy (cheyenne) the other ,all very good shipmates,
brian was a nice shy type of a guy but he was a mans man and liked a few quiet pints. yes I heard he had passed away. sad as it would have been great to have a yarn with him. thanks col, best wishes to you , tony.


----------



## LenT (Jun 28, 2008)

Ch Engineer John McKinnon is still around in NZ. Colin Wickham 2nd Eng died a couple of years ago in Aucklands, Sorry dont know about any Engine Ratings


LenT


----------



## tony mullen (May 30, 2009)

LenT said:


> Ch Engineer John McKinnon is still around in NZ. Colin Wickham 2nd Eng died a couple of years ago in Aucklands, Sorry dont know about any Engine Ratings
> 
> 
> LenT


yes len,ch eng contacted me ,good to hear from him.
regards tony


----------

